# Friend requests on here



## stove (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay, so maybe I'm a bit old fashioned...Maybe I've been using the net longer than nearly anyone on here (except perhaps IBRR)...But can it with the fucking friend requests!

"friends" are just that- people I would like to be associated with. That means that, on some level, I know them. Maybe we've spoken a bit on chat, we've hitched/hopped/squatted together, we slammed a 40 downtown, whatever. 

It doesn't mean I said good morning to you once on chat. Or that you find me interesting. Do ya? Send me a message, or a profile comment, or something. To me, "friends" are people I want to be associated with. If I don't know you, I don't know that I want to be associated with you. Maybe I do, maybe I don't- we'll figure that out later, and it doesn't take much.

There are only a few folks whom I haven't actually met, and those people I've had longish multiple conversations with. 

Oh, and if I can't remember why we're friends, I'll likely prune you from my list. Don't be offended...hell, if you are, tell me about it, and I'll probably re-add you on the merit that you've got enough balls to stand up for yourself (God knows enough fuckwits don't).


Yeah, I can be an asshole, but it sure weeds the dumbasses out of my life quickly.


----------



## connerR (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm typically quite liberal in adding people, but I understand where you're coming from. It's that myspace effect. Everyone wants to have millions of eFriends.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol yes the more people who join Stp the more pointless requests you get. I guess it has slot to do with the younger Stp population trying to make everything out to be like myspace where they add you based on your profile picture, add you, then never talk to you. Yay.


----------



## stove (Feb 28, 2010)

...Who the fuck adds me for my profile picture? Maybe I should put my slutty pictures up here.


----------



## drybonezz (Feb 28, 2010)

lmao I know what you mean.
I have 0 friends on here, and I don't mind it at all because I've never actually REALLY talked to anyone on here.
Why add people if you don't even know them?


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the same problem on facebook, guys are always adding me with messages saying(youre hott) or just adding me. And my partner has the same problem. 

My biggest issue is when I deny friend requests and they add me again and again. Ive been having trouble with this EJ kid. If he knows me personally its by another name and im sure hes not a truck as his default implies...and he should send a message to take away any confusion. Im waiting for add number 5 today.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 28, 2010)

Welp I wasnt disapointed. He added me again...


----------



## stove (Feb 28, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> I have the same problem on facebook, guys are always adding me with messages saying(youre hott) or just adding me. And my partner has the same problem.
> .



::Looks at avatar picture:: Well y'know Ducky, they're not entirely wrong...

OH and chalmbers...I'm not Bote. But same reason I rejected your friend request a while ago.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 28, 2010)

Nothing like a chick with an intelligent life form protruding from her chest
"Quaid! Start the reactor!"
p.s.Thank you


----------



## stove (Mar 1, 2010)

hah no worries chalmbers I'm sure we'll cross paths when I get back to the states.


Ducky: Somehow I wasn't thinking "Aliens" when i made that comment, but y'know, whatevs...


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 1, 2010)

Its okay, I wasnt thinking Aliens Either.....Total Recal


----------

